# Violently Injured Police Officers Training - Free for police officers



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

*This is for police officers only and anyone showing up without a police ID will not be admitted.

Training Opportunity - Violently Injured Police Officers Training
Please sign up by April 20th if you want to attend.

APRIL 27, 2015 5-9 PM
Lahey Hospital & Medical Center Auditorium 
41 Mall Road Burlington, MA 01805

First hand deadly force encounters given by the Law Enforcement Officers that survived them
Topics: Survival Mindset, the actual experiences, the recovery issues

PRESENTATIONS WILL BE GIVEN BY:

Detective Mario Oliveira (ret)
Somerville Police/ATF Task Force officer. In November 2010, Somerville Police Officer Mario Oliveira was shot multiple times as he served an arrest warrant on Gibbens Street at about 6:40 p.m. with agents from the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco Firearms and Explosives.

Officer Robert Denapoli (ret)
Woburn Police Department, A veteran Woburn police officer who was shot multiple times responding to a jewelry store robbery in 2011

Officer Stephen Rice (ret)
Shrewsbury Police Department, was shot once with I year in the job; shot responding to a burglar alarm by a homeowner who thought he was an intruder.


Please sign up here: http://goo.gl/forms/rsokUYn4Yg

Points of Contact: 

MICHAEL PETTERSON 617-839-2978 / [email protected]

Lieutenant Glen Mills, Burlington Police Dept./ [email protected]*


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Had a chance to attend both Oliveira's and Denapoli's presentations. Amazing stories, especially first hand.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I was injured a few times and didn't need training for it, it just happened.

LOL, yeah, I KNOW that's not what this course is about, I'm attempting humor. Seriously, this seems like a terrific course.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Rice was shot by a former employer of mine. Heard both sides of the story.


----------



## districtcircus12 (Mar 7, 2012)

Just listening to stories? Or is their actual MAT time? I am sure the info is important to hear but, practical knowledge can be key.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

districtcircus12 said:


> Just listening to stories? Or is their actual MAT time? I am sure the info is important to hear but, practical knowledge can be key.


Okay - pump the brakes there hard charger...


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Rice was shot by a former employer of mine. Heard both sides of the story.


I'm amazed your former employer is still breathing!

Boggles my mind.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Rice was shot by a former employer of mine. Heard both sides of the story.


I remind my coworkers of that story when I see one of them tip toeing around an unlocked house while checking a burglar alarm. Contrary to what they seem to think, their ninja steps are not going unheard and anyone in the house already knows they are there. My opinion is that it is best to identify yourself loudly several times, so that any residents don't mistake you for an intruder.


----------



## Joel98 (Mar 2, 2011)

districtcircus12 said:


> Just listening to stories? Or is their actual MAT time? I am sure the info is important to hear but, practical knowledge can be key.


No thanks, I've been injured on the job enough times. I don't need to get injured in training.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

militia_man said:


> I remind my coworkers of that story when I see one of them tip toeing around an unlocked house while checking a burglar alarm. Contrary to what they seem to think, their ninja steps are not going unheard and anyone in the house already knows they are there. My opinion is that it is best to identify yourself loudly several times, so that any residents don't mistake you for an intruder.


I bet. Probably a very good idea to announce yourselves... So that a homeowner doesn't take a semi-tactical position in the bedroom, staring down the hallway with pistol in hand, hearing those footsteps.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Joel98 said:


> No thanks, I've been injured on the job enough times. I don't need to get injured in training.


Dude you gotta come to one of my classes... Nobody gets injured, and I'm willing to bet most people learned a shitload and had a lot of fun.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Do expired Worcester county secret squirrel division credentials count? 
Seriously.

Sounds like a great training opportunity, and it's free. And next door. Fuck.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Great experience I could relate to each officer that spoke in some way or another. Ever since the incident I've been looking for something similar to the wounded warrior project and haven't come across anything until tonight.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Goddamnit. I was gonna message LT Mills and try to beg my way in....then just borrow a pair of scrubs and wander in like I belonged. Damn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Hank Moody said:


> Seeing as how they didn't even check IDs, you would have been golden.


Good seeing you there hank.


----------



## 15453 (Sep 20, 2010)

Had this in the academy with the same group of amazing officers. Great presentation, will give you goose bumps.. Go if you can!


----------

